# 31rqs Le



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

We picked up our new Outback 2 weeks ago. Never had a TT before, so thought, why not go big?
We have had the TT out each of the last 2 weekends (it's nice to live in the south), and have had a great time. 
A few random thoughts thus far:
bought a Hensley arrow-the thing tows very well. I was really worried about sway, with such a long trailer, but it follows right behind the TV. Even with semis passing on the highway, I didn't feel a thing. Nothing. I'm sure there are many who would say I didn't need it, but I sure am glad I have it. That peace of mind was worth it to me.
The furnace works really well (temps got down to about 40, and I actually had to turn the heat down at night)
The 4 bunks in the back are great. My 4 boys really seem to like them (even my oldest, who said he would only sleep in his tent, was the the camper on trip 2)
I'm glad I spent some time practicing backing up--pulled into the first site on the second attempt, and the second site on the first. 
The outside speakers were a must for us, and I sure am glad. We really like being able to listen to music outside.
4 inch memory foam topper--don't leave home without it. That has to be the worst mattress I've ever seen, but is pretty nice with the topper.
Got mod ideas already (quickie flush, battery cutoff, wire racks in closets).
Electric water heater stopped working. Not sure why. Worked fine the night before, and no hot water in the morning. LP works fine. any ideas?
thanks for everything I've learned while lurking over the last few weeks.
Eric


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

campdoc said:


> We picked up our new Outback 2 weeks ago. Never had a TT before, so thought, why not go big?
> We have had the TT out each of the last 2 weekends (it's nice to live in the south), and have had a great time.
> A few random thoughts thus far:
> bought a Hensley arrow-the thing tows very well. I was really worried about sway, with such a long trailer, but it follows right behind the TV. Even with semis passing on the highway, I didn't feel a thing. Nothing. I'm sure there are many who would say I didn't need it, but I sure am glad I have it. That peace of mind was worth it to me.
> ...


"the temps got down to 40, we are praying for temps to get UP to 40!! 
You are lucky to be down south, we're still dreaming of camping and of 40 degrees. Tonights overnight low is forecast to be +5/-5.








But our turn will come!!
Hope you had a great time!!!








Ember


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congrats on the new camper! I'm so jealous that you're able to camp







soon, soon for us....we hope.

Welcome to Outbackers, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats !! Send the warmth up here !!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!



3athlete said:


> soon, soon for us....we hope.


Clare, say it enough times and YOU, TOO, can become believer....


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey neighbor,
NC here.
Welcome to Outbackers.
We taking our 31RQS Sydney out this weekend for the first time.








Glad your TT did good!

Dennis & DW


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

campdoc said:


> Electric water heater stopped working. Not sure why. Worked fine the night before, and no hot water in the morning. LP works fine. any ideas?
> thanks for everything I've learned while lurking over the last few weeks.
> Eric


Did you get this figured out?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi campdoc
















on your new 31rqs! 

I hope you figure out the electric water heater problem easily...It could be just a loose wire








Hopefully someone here can help you trouble shoot.

Happy Camping,


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> Electric water heater stopped working. Not sure why. Worked fine the night before, and no hot water in the morning. LP works fine. any ideas?
> thanks for everything I've learned while lurking over the last few weeks.
> Eric


Did you get this figured out?
[/quote]

Campdoc,
Since you said you have only had the TT a couple of weeks, I though I'd chime in here... I took our 1 month old 31rqs out for a night last weekend to try everything out. I couldn't get the electric water heater to work either. Didn't have any of the manuals with me (left them at home







). Anyways, when I got back I realized that there is an on/off switch on the water heater itself. Mine was in the off position. 
Did you check to make sure yours is in the on position? This in not the switch on your monitor panel, but on the outside of the water heater, just to the left of the drain plug.

Greg


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Campdoc,
Since you said you have only had the TT a couple of weeks, I though I'd chime in here... I took our 1 month old 31rqs out for a night last weekend to try everything out. I couldn't get the electric water heater to work either. Didn't have any of the manuals with me (left them at home







). *Anyways, when I got back I realized that there is an on/off switch on the water heater itself. Mine was in the off position. 
Did you check to make sure yours is in the on position? *This in not the switch on your monitor panel, but on the outside of the water heater, just to the left of the drain plug.

Greg

Thanks Greg,

I bet you just saved me the same problem!
Gonna look when I get off work.

Dennis


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I didn't notice the on/off switch, but it did give me hot water the night before. It was cold in the morning. I know I didn't turn it off, and I'm pretty sure the kids didn't get into it. The LP worked, so I didn't spend a whole lot of time working on it. I figured I'll check it out next trip, and if it doesn't work, I'll take it in for a warranty repair.
I'm sure there will be more things that will need warranty work, so I had planned to wait until I had a good list, or until there was something that I just had to have fixed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campdoc said:


> I didn't notice the on/off switch, but it did give me hot water the night before. It was cold in the morning. I know I didn't turn it off, and I'm pretty sure the kids didn't get into it. The LP worked, so I didn't spend a whole lot of time working on it. I figured I'll check it out next trip, and if it doesn't work, I'll take it in for a warranty repair.
> I'm sure there will be more things that will need warranty work, so I had planned to wait until I had a good list, or until there was something that I just had to have fixed.


Check the fuse and breaker. Check the wires by the hot water heater, they have have come loose. This can be easily check by open the rear storage door and look by your hot water heater. The wiring can be inspected

Your shore power ... maybe it came unpluged???

Good luck

Thor


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new camper!

If you turn it in for repairs, you had better be prepared to not have it for a while... Depending on who you take it to, some dealers are pretty notorious about taking forever. I'd suggest that you take a good look around at fuses, wires, etc. to see if there's something obvious. It could save you a trip back to the dealers and a LOT of time without your OB.


----------

